# Cimetes-cukros tejföl



## AndrasBP

Sziasztok!

A minap egy női magazin egyik írásában találkoztam ezzel a fordulattal, miszerint valaki nagymamája "cimetes-cukros tejfölt" tett a túrógombócra. Mivel ismerem a német "Zimt" szót, rájöttem, hogy ez fahéjat jelenthet, de korábban ezt magyarul sosem hallottam. Rákérdeztem hatvanas, monori születésű anyósomnál, ismeri-e a "cimet" szót, és bólogatott, hogy náluk bizony így mondták, az ő anyukája is inkább ezt használta, nem a "fahéj" szót.
Ti ismeritek? Mennyire régió- ill. életkorfüggő ez a szó?


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem a használatában valószínűleg nem a régió dominál, inkább a beszélő kora. Anyukám gyakran használta, emiatt időnként én is (bár a fahéjat könnyebben). Manapság tényleg nem nagyon hallani.
Az idegen szavak szótára szerint is a németből jön (ott a _Zimmet_ alakot hozták fel) és régies.


----------



## francisgranada

Részemről soha életemben nem hallottam a _cimet _szót.  A nagymamám is (akivel egy házban laktunk) kizárólag a _fahéj _szót használta.


----------



## AndrasBP

Köszönöm a válaszokat! Úgy tűnik, a régió is számít, bár Francis nagymamája attól még ismer_het_te a szót, ha nem is használta.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, attól még, hogy ismerünk egy szót, nem biztos, hogy használjuk is.


----------



## francisgranada

Az érdekesség kedvéért, a Zaicz féle etim. szótár szerint a _fahéj _kb. 1395-től adatalható írásban, tehát igencsak régi szóról van szó. Más kérdés, hogy mióta jelent egy bizonyos fűszert és nem csupán a fának a héját (kérgét). A _cimet _szó viszont nincs benne a szótárban (ugyanakkor pl. a _spájz _benne van). Ebből talán az következik, hogy nem egy általánosan elterjedt/elfogadott szóról lehetett szó a magyarban a múltban sem.


----------



## Zsanna

Francis, csak csendben jegyzem meg, hogy ez a Zaicz-féle szótár már többször bizonyította számomra, hogy nem a legjobb. És a Bakos-féle Idegen szavak szótára, bármilyen régi és némileg elavult is, még mindig jobb sok szempontból. (Abban is benne van.)
Valamint az, hogy a fahéj régi szavunk, még semmit nem mond a cimetről.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... Valamint az, hogy a fahéj régi szavunk, még semmit nem mond a cimetről.


Annyit viszont sejtet, hogy nem egy újabb keletű szó, ami az eredetileg kizárólagosan használt _cimet _helyébe lépett volna.  Ezt akartam mondani.

(Ha nem felejtem el, otthon megnézem a 4 kötetes  A magyar nyelv történeti-etimológiai szótárában)


----------



## Zsanna

De azt senki nem mondja, hogy a fahéj a cimet helyébe lépett volna! (Sőt, szerintem inkább a _cimet_ lopakodott be a köznyelvbe, de mára már egyre kevesebben használják.)
Nem biztos, hogy igazam van, de én leginkább arra gondolok, hogy a cimet, mint annyi más németből átvett, majd "popularizált" szó csupán egy "variáció a fő témára". (Mint pl. a rósejbni és sült krumpli is, de mennyi ilyen van még!)

Ez elég jó szótár, merem ajánlani.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ...De azt senki nem mondja, hogy a fahéj a cimet helyébe lépett volna! ...


Nem, de elvileg ennek a lehetősége sem kizárt. Valószínűleg nem fejeztem ki magam elég részletesen/érthetően;  én az eredeti kérdés következő részére próbáltam választ találni: 





AndrasBP said:


> ... Mennyire régió- ill. életkorfüggő ez a szó?


Téhát, hogy manapság életkorfüggő, az azt hiszem, nem kétséges. Hogy régiófüggő-e, illetve hogy a múlban  az volt-e, azt nem tudjuk. Viszont tény, hogy (1) a _fahéj _szó a 14-edik századtól adatolható, (2) a Zaicz féle szótár nem közli a _cimetet _és (3) a nagymamám se használta (ez a fő érv  ). Mindez nem bizonyít semmit, de azt látszik valószínűsíteni, hogy a _fahéj _szó  a  múltban is használatos volt, eo ipso  a _cimet _szó "divatos" (vagy "popularizált") szó lehettet egy bizonyos időszakban, de nem feltétlenül az egész magyar nyelvterületen. Ilyen szempontból lehet(ett) régiófüggő.

Minden igyekezetem ellénere (  ), fennálĺ annak a lehetősége is, hogy a _fahéj _mint fűszer német közvetítéssel jutott  el Magyarországra, következésképpen a fűszer régi magyar neve is a németből származhatott és a _fahéj _csak később lépett a német eredetű _cimet  _helyébe. Ebben az esetben a _cimet _eredetileg nem volt régiófüggő.

Ugyanis, a _fahéj  _(mint fűszer) állítolag a 15-ödik században  érkezett Magyarországra, tehát később, mint amióta a maga a szó írásban adatolható.  Más szóval, nem tudjuk, mióta használatos a _fahéj _az adott fűszer megnevezéseként.


----------

